
Professor who pioneered usage of plastic waste in road construction - dhimant
http://www.thebetterindia.com/43685/plastic-waste-in-road-construction-plastic-man-india-prof-vasudevan/
======
cornchips
Like India didn't have enough pollution problems... This is going to be an
environmental catastrophe.

